
Wrongfully Accused by an Algorithm - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/24/technology/facial-recognition-arrest.html
======
NN88
>In 2019, algorithms from both companies were included in a federal study of
over 100 facial recognition systems that found they were biased, falsely
identifying African-American and Asian faces 10 times to 100 times more than
Caucasian faces.

This is damning.

------
NN88
This story really needs a deeper investigation to how the algo works and what
it uses to establish conclusions

------
tech-historian
tl;dr: Faulty facial recognition match led to a Michigan man’s arrest for a
crime he did not commit.

Of all the emerging tech around us, this is way up there on what has me
worried. It's potential for abuse is staggering.

